# هل يقبل الارت كام ملفات ثري دي من الثري دي ماكس



## salah_design (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الخبراء جاءني السؤال التالي من احد الاخوة ولا يوجد عندي اجابة فمن عنده اجابة ارجوا مساعدة الاخ بارك الله فيكم
السؤال 
هل يستطيع عمل تصميم على الثري دي ماكس ويقبله الارت كام كملف تشغيلي ؟
تقبول تحياتي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يا صلاح لا يقبل


----------



## khaled farag (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*طبعاً يقبل بل و يقبل أى ملف مصنوع بأى برنامج لعمل المجسمات الثلاثية و الرباعية بل و الخماسية أيضاً و ذلك بتحويل الملف بصيغة stl و هناك برامج صغيرة و مجانية لتحويل أى ملف إلى تلك الصيغة ولكنة فى النهاية سيقبل أى مجسم و سيحولة إلى ثلاثى فقط *


----------



## Nexus (25 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام

نعم اخي الكريم يمكنك

كما قال الاخ خالد
يمكن تحويل الملف إلى stl او dxf ومن خلال اي برنامج كونفرتر تستطيع تحويل الملف إلى cn او cnc

وانا جربت برامج ثري دي مثل sketchup ضبط معاي


----------



## salah_design (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني ونفع بكم


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك


----------

